

Solving your startup's cold start problem... or not. - TWSS
http://youruisucks.tumblr.com/post/9477202153/how-to-solve-the-cold-start-problem-and-how-not-to

======
FredBrach
Ouch.. was writing a looonng post here when my computer crashed... Rrrr
murphy's law...

So well, haha, was writing I was not impressed by the article but the topic
interest me a lot. And I was trying to figure out how facebook did? because
imagine you come on facebook and there is nobody you know... It should have
happened a lot at the beginning... Did the idea itself of facebook kept the
people in it? Some kind of: "this site could be great" Really?

I also imagined that all first facebook's users were its own sales force.
After a party: "Hey do you have a facebook account?" On a piece of paper:
"Here is my facebook number cute boy"

EDIT: and also since facebook is very group-oriented, a member of a "group"
(family, sport team...) would invite its mates to go on facebook.

Do you have any other suggestion to solve what is called here "the cold start
problem"?

